# #4 4x4 duke vs. # 3 bridger ((PICS AND VIDEO))



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i was at gander mountain today and had a card that if i get 50 bucks worth of stuff i got 10 of it free, so, i bought a new steelhead pole and they had #4 duke 4x4s for 10 bucks each, and the #3 dukes were 13 and bridgers were 20, so i got the #4, and i compared with 1 of my stock #3 bridgers, and i cant hardly tell any difference exept the extra spring and a little bit differnce chains and i dont know what a baseplate is but i think the #4 has it, lol. oh, and the fact that they are half the price of bridgers and are almost the exact same trap.
































let me know what you think

TN


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Should make some nice beaver traps for you Max.

Griff


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

thats what i figured, and the price was right!



tm


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

They look pretty close. Does the pan drop OK without getting smashed by the jaws?

Personally though, I'd step up to a #5 for beaver. It'd give you another inch to make it a 7 1/2" jaw spread in case of a back foot catch.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i really expected it to be a little bigger than a #3 when i bought it, and the pan drops fine, i will probably use this mainly for coyotes and not beaver, i might not have anywhere to trap beaver this year because the land owner wanted them ALL gone so we got the whole family, there might be more by now though,


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Theres nothing wrong with a duke trap, the problem with the pans dropping all the way seems to be with the smaller traps like the 1.5s that have big pans and small jaws. I think you have some awesome traps there for 10 bucks.


----------

